# Vapefly make rebuildable mesh coils for the Kriemhild II and Gunther



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/12/21)

The Wotofo SMRT Coils were released around January 2021. Vapefly has now done the same thing by producing a rebuildable mesh coil for the Kriemhild II and Gunther tanks. These are very similar to the Wotofo SMRT Coils in construction and building techniques.

I have built tons of SMRT Coils and they are simple to build and give great flavour as PNP type coils in Voopoo Tanks.

Hellvape improved on this by bringing out the Dead Rabbit R which essentially integrated the SMRT Coil into the RBA base.

The positive thing about the new Vapefly coils is that they work in two tanks which are better looking and are functionally better than the old Voopoo Tanks. Voopoo has recently produced an improved version.

Old Voopoo Tank:




New Voopoo PNP X Tank :



IMO the Kriemhild II and Gunther tanks are better looking than the Voopoo tanks, for those of you who find the look important.

Kriemhild II :




Gunther :

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (4/12/21)

Vapefly released rebuildable mesh coils first with the Optima and Wotofo copied, the difference is Vapefly rebuildable coils are for their own pods and tanks while Wotofo took the idea and released more universal coils! The initial releases from both companies were within about 3 weeks of each other!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (4/12/21)

That Kriemhild 2 tank rocks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (4/12/21)

Resistance said:


> That Kriemhild 2 tank rocks!


Really not into sub-ohm stock coil tanks but the Duplex coils are very impressive!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (4/12/21)

Timwis said:


> Really not into sub-ohm stock coil tanks but the Duplex coils are very impressive!



I would get the RBA kit. The tank is built solid. It looks and feels better than a lot of RTA's on the market and it vapes just as good as a HE RTA.


----------

